# Windows Anmeldung "Anderer Benutzer"



## floboof12 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

folgendes:

Ein Windows 7 Pro Rechner in einem Firmennetzwerk.

Es sind 2 Benutzerkonten eingerichtet:
Einmal der Administrator für den PC und dann noch der Domänenbenutzer.

Bei Start erscheint durch die Einstellung "Sichere Anmeldung" "Strg+Alt+Entf drücken um sich anzumelden".

Nachdem man dies getan hat wird nur der Benutzer angezeigt welcher sich an der Domäne anmelden soll.

Seit neuestem wird allerdings vor dem "Sichere Anmeldung"-Schirm ein Konto angezeigt.

Dieses Konto heisst "Anderer Benutzer" und hat kein Profilbild.

Ich bekomme es nicht hin, das dieses Konto nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

Hat eventuell jemand einen Tipp wie ich dieses Konto entfernen kann?


----------



## SpiceLab (30. Oktober 2015)

Hast Du es schon über diesen Weg versucht?

"_Systemsteuerung_ -> _Benutzerkonten hinzufügen/entfernen_"


----------



## floboof12 (2. November 2015)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort.

Ja, das hatte ich bereits ausprobiert.

Es stellte sich heraus, das sich ein Trojaner eingenistet hatte. 
Der "Andere Benutzer" tauchte nirgends auf.

Das Problem hatte sich erledigt nachdem der PC zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------

